
A logarithmic image transformation (2008) - aekt
http://www.josleys.com/article_show.php?id=82
======
mlasson
The guy in figure 24 is a French mathematician called Étienne Ghys and
somewhat known to the public for his commitment to the popularisation of
mathematics. I guess he would love this sort of things. I wonder if this
picture that chosen randomly on the internet or if this is some kind of
homage.

~~~
aekt
I guess they know each other as they have a lot of collaborations, such as
this one [1].

[1] [http://www.chaos-math.org/en](http://www.chaos-math.org/en)

------
lifthrasiir
If you have enjoyed the article and you have macOS, you will probably like the
LotsaEscher [1] screensaver. Too bad it does not work since Sierra---the
source code [2] is in the public domain, though, so hopefully _someone_ can
work around.

[1]
[http://wakaba.c3.cx/sup/kareha.pl/1118971388/](http://wakaba.c3.cx/sup/kareha.pl/1118971388/)
(the original URL is gone, I guess that's because the program does not work
now)

[2]
[https://bitbucket.org/WAHa_06x36/lotsaescher/](https://bitbucket.org/WAHa_06x36/lotsaescher/)

------
ttoinou
I love this article. Years ago I tried to find the formulas on my own and
implement them in my own Complex function visualizator but failed :( I have to
retry !

Someone who succeeded :
[http://2008.sub.blue/projects/droste.html](http://2008.sub.blue/projects/droste.html)

